# EA's Online Pass required to play Tiger Woods 11 online



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

[UPDATE] EA Sports confirms code bundled with new game purchases is necessary to unlock multiplayer modes in PS3, 360 editions of golfer, all upcoming sports games; used buyers can try for free, buy access for $10. 










Electronic Arts has aggressively promoted new-game purchases in recent months by offering gamers bonus content for buying shrink-wrapped copies of games like Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins, and Battlefield: Bad Company 2. Now, the publisher plans to extend that initiative to its sports business with the new "Online Pass." 

 Free online content? That warrants a fist pump.


Arriving by way of a packed-in, game-specific registration code, the Online Pass comes with all new-game Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 titles from EA Sports and confers access to "online services, features and bonus content." Those who rent or pick up a used EA Sports title can gain access to the Online Pass through a free seven-day trial. They can also purchase unlimited access to the service for $10. 

EA didn't explicitly call out what kind of content gamers will gain access to with the Online Pass. However, it will likely take the form of something akin to the Cerberus Network, introduced to BioWare's hit sci-fi role-playing Mass Effect 2 in January. As part of that program, new-game purchasers were afforded a code that let them access free bonus missions and equipment that supplemented paid downloadable content.

EA Sports will launch its new initiative on June 8 with Tiger Woods PGA Tour 11. The publisher has placed a heavy emphasis this year on the game's online modes. Notably, PS3 and Xbox 360 gamers can take part in an online version of the Ryder Cup tournament, one of golf's most prestigious outings. The PS3 and 360 eidtions of the game--which is also due out on the Wii and iPhone--will let up to 24 players play in four-person teams in the biennial tournament's signature events, which alternate shots, fourballs, and singles. The PS3 edition will also support Sony's PlayStation Move motion-sensing peripheral, due out this fall.

Check out GameSpot's previous coverage for more on Tiger Woods PGA Tour 11.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

What do I think, one word, disgrace. I think from this moment forward we should all boycott all EA games till they stop trying to get a hold on everything possible. Even their mobile games now required an online connection and request a licence check each time you play.

If we dont stop it and nip it in the bud now, it will only get worse till EA figure out exactly how much we are willing to take. This company is bugging me more and more these days, with their new ways to grab our cash, and suggestions of charging for demos :explode:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been gaming for 25yrs now, I thought I have seen it all well I was wrong, EA just keeps on doing things that makes me question their judgment. I am at the point that I will no longer buy their games regardless of how great it is. JMO


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sadly, there is a large market out there that probably has games pair for them, and they wont worry about making a stand. I dont even think half the people who do have to pay will, even if they agree with us.

I think they need putting in their place though. EA is a very profitable international company, and IMO, they make more than enough now.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

EA has been making money hand over fist, I will give credit were credit is due they have been innovative in finding ways to milk gamers of their hard earn money. It's time to take a stand gamers or every company will use the EA's model to nickle and dime us to death. This will kill any enjoyment that games provide us because we all know it won't stop here, they will continue to find new ways to charge gamers and before you know it you will be paying $100-$120 for a game that use to cost $60. JMO


----------

